# GAO Sees Hurdles In DTV Switch



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...(some) stations have a lot of work to do during
the next nine months to ensure their audiences
continue to get TV signals after the switch. *

Washington Post - 5/22/2008:

Television broadcasters face a number of technical hurdles and coordination issues as they
prepare for the digital TV transition, raising concerns that some viewers may be left in the
dark, according to a report released yesterday by the Government Accountability Office.

The report found that most broadcast stations have made 'substantial progress' in changing
to digital signals. But it also highlighted critical problems, such as building antenna towers
and financing transition costs, that will need to be addressed before broadcasters shut off
analog signals Feb. 17. ...

More @ WashingtonPost.com


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One of the major problems I see is spare parts - the ability of the station to do repairs quickly when a component fails, which it will.

Many stations can barely afford the new equipment, not to mention spare parts.


----------

